# GPU-Z v0.2.4



## Disruptor4 (Jun 19, 2008)

I am still getting the 190 degrees PCB temperature.
It was my understanding that it was attempted to be fixed? Or wasn't it? Or only certain cards/cores?










Win XP Pro SP3 (32bit)
Admin: YES!
2GB DDR2 800 G.Skill RAM.
AMD Athlon AM2 X2 4200+ (Stock clocks)
8800GT 512mb Gigabyte (stock OC i think of 700/920/1715 Drivers 175.16 WHQL
ASUS M2N32-SLi Deluxe BIOS version 2001


----------



## redrumy3 (Jun 19, 2008)

Im Sure W1zzard is working on it


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 19, 2008)

redrumy3 said:


> Im Sure W1zzard is working on it




yeah but my 8800GT from Albatron show normal temps and it's with stock clocks  at the moment for what i can see ppl have oc'ed 8800GT or got a pre-oc'ed card when GPU-Z fuck up with the temp


----------



## redrumy3 (Jun 19, 2008)

puma99dk| said:


> yeah but my 8800GT from Albatron show normal temps and it's with stock clocks  at the moment for what i can see ppl have oc'ed 8800GT or got a pre-oc'ed card when GPU-Z fuck up with the temp



hmm you can curse on this forum that's a first  well W1zzard sent me a build and it seems to fix my problem so im sure hes still fixing it  sometimes it comes back but i sent him validation so he can look into it more so he will fix it


----------



## Disruptor4 (Jun 19, 2008)

Anything I can do to help??


----------

